# They are attached at the LIP



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I swear they are attached at the lip. Brady has now found a new interest in all his toys since MacKenzie moved in.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Those two are so cute! So happy they seem to be enjoying each other - bet you are!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great that they play so nicely together. It took me a while to teach my guys to play tug with a toy and not each others ears. :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

adorable!!! Love the 2nd pic, those 2 pups are beautiful!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too cute! I'll never get to meet this one...boo hoo.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG they are so cute together!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They looks like best buds. Marie... I miss Mackenzie, but know she is in a great home~!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww they're buddies already!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad they love each other. Selka and Gunner do tug all the time. They try to go through the door, attached and get stuck. They are hilarious. I never know which one will give.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww they're sharing.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute ... I like the last picture, looks like puppy is getting a kiss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we have the same problem. Noah will take anything Scout has. He is playing with toys he never touched as a pup. How old are your pups? Mine are 16 months and 6 months


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

They're adorable together!


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

They are absolutely precious together! Thanks for sharing these adorable pictures. We'll be bringing home our second Golden on Wednesday and I foresee similar exchanges going on around here 

(BTW, I think we may have the same couch set as you. We have the sofa and love seat though; not the sectional.)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They look so cute together. Has MacKenzie shown Brady who the boss is, yet ? When Sasha first came home it wasn't long before Jack and Biscuit were letting her have her own way whenever she wanted a toy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like they are already best buds - very cute photos


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply adorable!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

So cute! Do they always share to nice? Sully tries to steal any toy that Scotty wants. Big sisters!


----------

